# ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU II OC 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2013)

The ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU OC uses the same compact PCB as the DC II Mini, which makes it the smallest GTX 760 reviewed today. Its new DirectCU II cooler keeps temperatures low and noise levels in check. An overclock out of the box is also provides an extra performance boost.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm confused.  On the Fan Noise page you say you hoped the card would have been quieter.  Then on the Temperature page you way you wished ASUS had used the cooler to lower the temperature more, which would have required a louder fan profile?  Isn't that kind of asking for the impossible to have faster fans to lower the temperatures and have them be quieter too?


----------



## Ribozyme (Jun 25, 2013)

*760: asus vs msi idle noise levels*

Hello, I signed up just to ask one question because I can't find the answer somewhere else. I do love the reviews on techpowerup, they stand on top of my list only second to anandtech (nobody can beat them in terms of thorough reviewing and knowledge about the subject) whenever a new card drops, so maybe I will post here more often.

The question: I saw in the MSI 760 twin frozr review that you were impressed by both idle and noise levels of the card. You then referred that only an asus 760 may be able to beat this in terms of quietness. Then the asus 760 review dropped, again very quiet in idle, not that quiet under load but who cares 2 seconds work to make a costum fan profile. But no definite answer was given to the question which card was most quiet in idle. Now I am looking for the most quiet in idle 760 cooler as my case fans are inaudible so that makes the idle GPU the loudest part in my idling system. Which one is it? MSI or ASUS? This is a question directly to the reviewer of these cards, if they are even the same person. The 2 x 100mm on the msi suggest that it would be able to spin slower on idle thus being the most quiet solution. The asus has 2 x 80mm fans. Thanks for reading all and sorry for the extensive use of the word idle 

Now going back to idle mode.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 25, 2013)

25dbA for both cards means they are identical at idle.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2013)

Ribozyme said:


> You then referred that only an asus 760 may be able to beat this in terms of quietness



i'm talking about the asus gtx 670 DCII TOP that we reviewed a while ago

if you are looking for the quietest card in idle, then look at the idle noise levels in each review and compare? 24-26 dBA is so quiet you wont hear the card unless you put your ear right next to it


----------



## Ribozyme (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes I know 25 dB are supposed to be equally quiet but they aren't. I sleep with my case 2 feet away from my head while folding 24/7 on cpu with noctua nh-d14 and that is inaudible. My previous GPU was the asus 670 dc 2! And it made a faint whirring sound in idle and that annoyed me at night, maybe I got a faulty model but it was my first GPU so I couldn't really compare.

So no real winner in idle between the MSI and asus 760? Which cooler has the capacity to dissipate ther most heat at say 20-30% fan speed?

Which one would you guys pick?

Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2013)

Ribozyme said:


> My previous GPU was the asus 670 dc 2! And it made a faint whirring sound in idle



not here. i'm using that exact same card 16 hours a day in an extremely quiet system.

msi's cooler seems the best based on my data. compare load temperatures and noise levels (dBA is not linear, so dont attempt to math it  ). as i mentioned in my conclusion, they are using the same cooler as on the gtx 770, while other companies use cheaper designs.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 26, 2013)

Love the size of this card.


Does this card do well with voltage control for over clocking?


----------



## Ribozyme (Jun 26, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> not here. i'm using that exact same card 16 hours a day in an extremely quiet system.
> 
> msi's cooler seems the best based on my data. compare load temperatures and noise levels (dBA is not linear, so dont attempt to math it  ). as i mentioned in my conclusion, they are using the same cooler as on the gtx 770, while other companies use cheaper designs.



Too bad I had a faulty one then. Wow that's great, so the exact same cooling capacity for a 770 is applied to the 760, that is brilliant and explains low fan rpm and cool temps! I'll go for this one then. Thanks Wizzard.

Wow just read this, is it true: Guru3D claims that the fan of the MSI 760 gaming turns itself off in idle, would be really what I'm looking for http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_msi_gaming_review,7.html
Read the paragraph under the first graph. This is the first reveiw I here something saying about this!


----------



## Lagittaja (Jun 27, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> msi's cooler seems the best based on my data. compare load temperatures and noise levels (dBA is not linear, so dont attempt to math it  ). as i mentioned in my conclusion, they are using the same cooler as on the gtx 770, while other companies use cheaper designs.



Agreed, it's THE best out of these 760's you have tested so far.
Although cough cough


> MSI is using the same TwinFrozr cooler on the GTX 760 that we've seen and loved on the GTX 770.
> MSI's cooler uses two large fans and *five heatpipes* to keep the card cool.


But the bolded part, yes it's the same cooler, almost at least 






I only count four 

But your review is not the only one. At least LegitReviews and Tom's Hardware also say five heatpipes while at least us.hardware.info says it correct.



			
				LegitReviews said:
			
		

> The MSI GeForce GTX 760 Gaming features two 100mm (10cm) fans and the Twin Frozr IV GPU cooler that has 5 copper heat pipes.





			
				Tom's Hardware said:
			
		

> A single, extended sink dissipates the GPU’s heat, which is drawn away using two 8 mm and three 6 mm copper pipes.


----------



## LB06 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Power cable?*

Hello thanks for the review! Very helpful. After MSI and Inno3D (both of which don't fit in my case), I have the greatest confidence in the Direct CU II cooler from Asus, wrt to noise and cooling performance, so this is probably going to be my card .

I do have a question about the cable that is listed in the contents. What kind of cable is it? It doesn't appear to be a molex to PCI-E, but rather a 2 x 6-pins to 1 x 8-pins? However, according to nvidia this shouldn't be used under any circumstance?

I contacted the support from nvidia but the guy there kept insisting it's molex. Later the story changed to that the other ends have to go directly into the modular PSU sockets? I always thought modular PSU connections were pretty vendor and sometimes even model specific? 

Could anyone tell me what kind of cable this is?


----------



## AIV (Jul 2, 2013)

Tomorrow, I'm buying a new graphics card, and can't decide between ASUS GTX 670 DCII or ASUS GTX 760 DCII. Both have their advantages and disadvantages (The only thing that's bothering me is the GPU Boost 2.0, which GTX 670 doesn't have, maybe it's not such a big deal, but still makes it hard to decide)  Which one would you buy and why?


----------



## Lagittaja (Jul 2, 2013)

If they're the same price then get the 670.
If the 670 is more than ~10% more expensive I'd just get the 760..


----------



## Jeffredo (Aug 14, 2013)

Love the compact size compared to other GTX 760 custom designs, and I'm sorry, but that card is very quiet if its only 33 dbA.  I love your reviews Wiz and really appreciate the emphasis you place on card noise, but I think sometimes you get a little carried away.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ribozyme said:


> Yes I know 25 dB are supposed to be equally quiet but they aren't. I sleep with my case 2 feet away from my head while folding 24/7 on cpu with noctua nh-d14 and that is inaudible. My previous GPU was the asus 670 dc 2! And it made a faint whirring sound in idle and that annoyed me at night, maybe I got a faulty model but it was my first GPU so I couldn't really compare.
> 
> So no real winner in idle between the MSI and asus 760? Which cooler has the capacity to dissipate ther most heat at say 20-30% fan speed?
> 
> ...



get a sound dampening case and be done with it.


----------



## Frick (Jul 8, 2015)

Got this for free from my nephew and boy it's so much nicer than the Powercolor HD7850 PCS+ I had before. The reason for this is I have a sound card in the slot directly adjacent to the GPU, so the Powercolor didn't get any air at all. I had to downclock the core to 700Mhz for it not to display artifacts (which it did at 92 C), and the fan got very loud over 50% (I have a pretty silent case and it's on the floor), but this card is barely audible even at 65%.


----------

